# Not able to login to dataone portal



## prasanna7287 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi,

     I am not able to login to the dataone portal to check my account usage through IE 8. The same page works in opera or firefox. Anyone know whats the problem..?

Thanks,
Prasanna.


----------



## a_to_z123 (Oct 3, 2009)

Remove IE8 then or even better remove Windows altogether []

Just kiddin... I mean whats the sense in opening it in IE8 when its opening in other browsers.
IE sucks bigtime for everything else too....


----------

